

Are there good HN-like forums for discussing sexism, racism, and the like? - impendia

I have observed that posts about sexism and racism draw a lot of upvotes, but also a lot of flags, and are considered to be off topic by many.<p>Fair enough. Do HN readers know of any websites with HN-style discussion of these issues?<p>There are many forums about feminism, but most of them seem to double as "safe spaces" where posters would like to vent about negative experiences to a sympathetic audience. For the most part, debate and dissent seem unwelcome.<p>I wish to respect the guidelines of such sites, which probably means not participating. However I would like to find a good venue for such discussions, where all points of view are welcome, where civility is expected, and where debate, discussion, disagreement, and the sharing of different experiences are the norm. Does anyone know of one?<p>Thank you.
======
mnicole
Have you looked into subreddits on these issues?

~~~
impendia
I have not. Do you know of any particular ones which you recommend?

~~~
mnicole
I'm at work right now, but off the top of my head I know that
/r/twoxchromosomes and /r/genderegalitarian and even /r/girlgamers often have
good discussions for gender. Race I can't really help you with, but I believe
that the sidebars of those other subs will lead you to some related issues.
Good luck!

